
The Hydra-Light a Salt Water Lantern and Charger - MrBlue
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1993414184/the-hydra-light-pl-500-salt-water-energycell-lante
======
dang
Fundraisers can't be Show HNs. Please read the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

